# Research on U.S. Expats in Germany



## Phil Gillette

Hi,
I am a sociologist and am doing research on American expats in Germany (and Mexico). I have a survey instrument (questionnaire) and am searching for American expats living in Germany who would be interested in participating. The survey is available on-line. If you are interested, please contact me at [email protected].

I am affiliated with University of Maryland University College, Alliant International University in Mexico City, and L.A. Mission College in Los Angeles.

If you participate, I will, if you wish, share the findings when I complete the research, sometime next year. 

Phil Gillette


----------

